# Alternatives to eBay for discontinued gear



## rrichard63 (Jul 29, 2020)

I don't think that eBay has ever let me down before. But this time I can't find what I need.

I need to replace two RME HDSPe PCI interface cards with PCI Express versions. (My motherboard with two PCI slots died and the new one only has PCIe slots). My dearly beloved Multiface II and Digiface need new partners.

Where besides eBay should I look for used, discontinued and hard-to-find computer audio gear like this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Zanshin (Jul 29, 2020)

Have you tried Reverb?


----------



## method1 (Jul 29, 2020)

Was also going to suggest reverb.









RME HDSPe PCIe PCI Express Audio Interface for Multiface + Neuwertig + Garantie | Reverb


RME HDSPe PCIe ExpressCard Interface For: Multiface II, Multiface, Digiface und RPM + Neuwertiger Zustand+ Made in Germany+ GarantieEnglish article description:Technically: Full function on all functionsOptical: Mint condition, tiny use Traces if any.No Pets, No Stage, Very well maintainedDeliver...




reverb.com


----------



## rrichard63 (Jul 29, 2020)

method1 said:


> Was also going to suggest reverb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I will watch Reverb closely. I do hope I won't have to pay $560 each including shipping.


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 29, 2020)

reverb charges less. and its easier. and every prodcut has a slot so its easier to find stuff. 

it has a history of used prices but i really really dont like it since it does not include shipping. 
So there is this crowd of japanese sellers oversaturating reverb with synths and they sell them for $200+$100 shipping but write that its $300 free shipping and therefore everyone starts to up the price of their gear thinking its the real cost.


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 29, 2020)

Reverb !
Here in France, we have also Audiofanzine. You might want to give it a try, some ppl can ship to Europe or worldwide (mostly for small gear I guess).


----------



## method1 (Jul 29, 2020)

I had a multiface 2 some years ago, I vaguely recall that it might be possible to use a pcie to pci adapter?

Something like this:








StarTech.com PCI Express to PCI Adapter Card Model PEX1PCI1 - Newegg.com


Buy StarTech.com PCI Express to PCI Adapter Card Model PEX1PCI1 with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com





Check on the RME forums for advice on this, could save you some money and hassle.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jul 29, 2020)

method1 said:


> I had a multiface 2 some years ago, I vaguely recall that it might be possible to use a pcie to pci adapter?
> 
> Something like this:
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'm aware of the Startech adapter. There is a potential compatibility problem having to do with voltages and I have already contacted RME support about that issue. If this does work, it's inexpensive and quick.

But it's still good to find out about places like Reverb.com and Audiofanzine for future reference.


----------



## Joe_D (Jul 29, 2020)

It's not going to help you with PCI interface cards, but for musical instruments, and recording and sound reinforcement gear, in the US, it's often worth checking Music Go Round and the used gear listings at Guitar Center.


----------



## ashh (Aug 3, 2020)

gsilbers said:


> reverb charges less. and its easier. and every prodcut has a slot so its easier to find stuff.
> 
> it has a history of used prices but i really really dont like it since it does not include shipping.
> So there is this crowd of japanese sellers oversaturating reverb with synths and they sell them for $200+$100 shipping but write that its $300 free shipping and therefore everyone starts to up the price of their gear thinking its the real cost.



The postage cost on Reverb is why I don't use them. They say the postage is that high because it covers worldwide. Apparently, Reverb expects sellers to negotiate with buyers on postage costs. So if you're in the EU and the seller is too then you shouldn't be paying $100 just for P&P. The thing is, that's not made clear on the site. I'm sure it's in the small print, somewhere, but I wonder how many sellers make a killing when a buyer doesn't read it.


----------



## Trace (Aug 25, 2020)

ashh said:


> The postage cost on Reverb is why I don't use them. They say the postage is that high because it covers worldwide. Apparently, Reverb expects sellers to negotiate with buyers on postage costs. So if you're in the EU and the seller is too then you shouldn't be paying $100 just for P&P. The thing is, that's not made clear on the site. I'm sure it's in the small print, somewhere, but I wonder how many sellers make a killing when a buyer doesn't read it.


I’ve sold a lot of gear on Reverb. You can set the exact shipping cost, as the seller. It can cost a lot to ship a piece of gear. For instance, I once sold a Chandler Summing mixer, which weighed 50 LBs, all those transformers ya know. It cost $325 to ship FedEx within the continental US.


----------



## ashh (Aug 26, 2020)

Trace said:


> I’ve sold a lot of gear on Reverb. You can set the exact shipping cost, as the seller. It can cost a lot to ship a piece of gear. For instance, I once sold a Chandler Summing mixer, which weighed 50 LBs, all those transformers ya know. It cost $325 to ship FedEx within the continental US.



I'm sure that there are pipe organs on there that have a haulage cost beyond my yearly gear spend. However, being a kind soul I have just checked back in with Reverb, chose guitar pedals and looked up a few postage prices from across the pond. The good ol' US of A.

Guitar pedals are, let's be fair, quite light. Unless you're The Edge. Then you're probably too busy regretting calling yourself The Edge to worry about wearing out your guitar roadie's skeleton with your gigantic pedal board.

Anyway, I checked a few postage prices and they were between £20 and GET THIS... £50 for postage! I would want it to have a chauffeur-driven limo for that price. Maybe I'm being unreasonable. It has been known.


----------



## d.healey (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## bosone (Oct 6, 2020)

you can try this:






PCI-E express X1 to dual PCI riser extender card +USB3.0 cable [ST369(PCE2PCI)] - $29.99 : Sintech Eshop!, The World of PC Adapter Card


Sintech Eshop! PCI-E express X1 to dual PCI riser extender card +USB3.0 cable [ST369(PCE2PCI)] - Name:PCI-E express X1 to dual PCI riser extender card +USB3.0 cableModel: ST369(PCE2PCI)With this PCI-E 1x to 2 Slot 32bit PCI riser card, you can increase the number of PCI slots without replacing...



eshop.sintech.cn





i tested with my scope PCI card.
it worked, but it did not suit my needs.
moreover, it just worked for just one of the two slots, so i could install just one of my two PCI cards.


----------



## rrichard63 (Oct 7, 2020)

bosone said:


> you can try this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. The StarTech adapters discussed above are working just fine, at least so far.


----------

